# forced experimentation



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Seems as good a spot as any to put this thread. I had some wet spots that were roughly an acre or two here and there on the furthest cornfields. Help and time were in short supply as I was finishing corn. Actually, the only help I was able to muster was an old friend I hadn't seen in years just happened to be driving by, recognized me, stopped to chat, and wound up jumping on the discing tractor to finish the field out ahead of the planter. Anyway, the wet spots. I didn't want to leave them bare so I mixed up some leftover oats, buckwheat, and fertilizer and broadcasted it. I then lightly disked it with the harrows slightly engaged with a heavy logging chain behind that. That method covered everything well. I guess I'll wait and see how it comes up. Maybe it'll make some baleage in 45 days or so or maybe it'll ge t plowed under to make room for the sudangrass. I was wondering what similar situations you all have found yourselves in and how did you resolve it and how did turn out.


----------

